# Super Moon



## AaronT (Dec 4, 2017)

It's Super Moon night. Let's see your shots. This was taken with a 5D MK II. 100-400L with 2x converter. Stacked from 80 shots.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice shot, well done, AaronT.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 4, 2017)

*Reprocessed*

This morning I reprocessed my shots from last night. I used 137 processed as 16 bit. I used Pipp and Registax. Tweaked curves and saturation in PS.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Click. Since I heard a supermoon was on its way I did some research on moon stacking. I wanted to see how much I could improve on previous moon shots with the same equipment. It turned out quite a bit. And then the weather co-operated.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Awesome. Excellent work, Aaron. Well done.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 4, 2017)

AaronT said:


> Thanks Click. Since I heard a supermoon was on its way I did some research on moon stacking. I wanted to see how much I could improve on previous moon shots with the same equipment. It turned out quite a bit. And then the weather co-operated.



Very nice! I'll have to try this at some point. Did you manually focus?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Aaron. 
Very nice shots, I like the detail in the second shot, but I think the first shot is more how I see the moon, in the second shot it looks odd, kind of greenish even when viewed outside of the forum page compression (by clicking on the link). Even after saying all that, they are still very nice shots. Somewhat better than those I didn't take due to fair cloud cover! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Graham. Hello bholliman. Yes, the 5D MK II does not focus at F11. I manually focused then auto focused in Liveview. And then I put the lens into manual focus so it would not change while I took a bunch of photos. Works perfect.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Aaron.
> Very nice shots, I like the detail in the second shot, but I think the first shot is more how I see the moon, in the second shot it looks odd, kind of greenish even when viewed outside of the forum page compression (by clicking on the link). Even after saying all that, they are still very nice shots. Somewhat better than those I didn't take due to fair cloud cover!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



The color comes from the green cheese. (On my computer it looks more gold-plated.)

But as you say, both are impressive.

For comparison/contrast, here is a photo I made of the moon on November 13, 2016, with my T3i (one shot) and 75-300mm lens. (Thank CA for the hint of cheese colors on the edges.)


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 5, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> ... Somewhat better than those I didn't take due to fair cloud cover!



Same here. I was quite disappointed I didn't get the chance to see it, as I had prepped last week with the Mark II version of the Canon 2x TC I recently acquired, so I could stack it with my 1.4x TC. 

In any case, I did get a nice shot of last week's waxing gibbous moon. Not sure if I underexposed it a bit, but I'm happy with the detail.

Canon 5D Mark IV and EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II + EF 2x TC II + EF 1.4x TC III + an old Tamron 2x teleconverter





On Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks Steve. Your moon looks a lot like one of my single shots.
Daniel, that is a great single shot. I am impressed that it looks so good with 3 teleconverters. Of course you are starting off with a 400 DO and a MK IV.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 6, 2017)

AaronT said:


> Daniel, that is a great single shot. I am impressed that it looks so good with 3 teleconverters. Of course you are starting off with a 400 DO and a MK IV.



Thanks, Aaron. I didn't know what to expect, but I am obviously pleased with the results!

At the Photo Plus Expo in NYC in October, I saw George Lepp give a presentation at Canon's exhibit. He shared his experience in shooting Bald Eagles in a nest with the 1Dx II, 800L and two 2x TCs -- so I had hope. It's why I just bought the used Mark II 2.x TC, as the Mark III doesn't allow for stacking. However, he was shooting 4k video and taking frame grabs. Here's a link, in case anyone is interested: http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/lepp-4k-frame-grabs.shtml

BTW: I, too, got some 'green cheese' around the edges, so I used DPP to desaturate the photo just enough to remove it. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Same here. I was quite disappointed I didn't get the chance to see it, as I had prepped last week with the Mark II version of the Canon 2x TC I recently acquired, so I could stack it with my 1.4x TC.
> 
> Canon 5D Mark IV and EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II + EF 2x TC II + EF 1.4x TC III + an old Tamron 2x teleconverter
> 
> On Flickr



I will have to give stacking a try..... on two levels! If the clouds part tonight, I will try a 2X, a 1.4X, and a 150-600 on the camera, and try to get at least 30 images to run through an image stacking program.... should be fun!


----------



## AaronT (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Don. Don't know what experience you have with stacking but here is a link from Tony Northrup https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cGbbSx-Mug Any real info starts at the 3:50 part of the video. It's kind of trial and error. If you have any questions I might be able to help. The Registax program settings are a bit cryptic.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 6, 2017)

Great Shot Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks razashaikh. I try my best with what I have.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 6, 2017)

I reprocessed again from the raws. Got rid of the CA and green tinge, I think.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2017)

AaronT said:


> I reprocessed again from the raws. Got rid of the CA and green tinge, I think.



Yes, this one looks better.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 6, 2017)

Okay. Final result after playing around with duplicate layers in PS. I'm finally happy with this.


----------

